# [User Review]Review MSI GE70 (GE70PH-i765M21611B)



## Tobi25778 (4. Juni 2013)

MSI GE70 Review (Haswell Chipsatz)​

Heute im User Review haben wir das neue MSI GE70 (GE70PH-i765M21611B)

Die wesentlichen  Neuerungen bestehen neben einem neuen Gehäuse-Design mit Aluminium und  beleuchteter Gaming-Tastatur sowie der MSI Super RAID-Technik darin, dass hier  Intels neue Chipsätze und CPU's und die neueste NVIDIA GeForce Grafik zum  Einsatz kommen.

Das GE70 ist ein 17,3 Zoll Notebook welches mit einem *Intel CPU Core i7-4700MQ* und dem *Intel HM87 Chipsatz* bestücktt ist. Für die Power bzw. das Energiesparende Arbeiten sind 2 Grafikkarten verbaut. Wir haben hier zum einen die diskrete *GPU Intel HD4600* (intergriert in die CPU) und dann noch eine *Nvidia GTX765 Mobile* verbaut. 
Für den guten Ton sorgen hier 4 Lautsprecher, die ordentlich klingen und einen voluminösen Sound vermitteln. Zusätzlich dazu wurden hier vergoldete Audio Ports verbaut. Dies dient sowohl der Langlebigkeit, der besseren Leitfähigkeit als auch der Vorbeugung vor Korrosion.

Dieses Notebook ist der Allrounder für Gaming Sessions und Office Arbeiten.


*Schauen wir uns an, was dieses Notebook noch an Features mitbringt:*


- 17,3 Zoll (non Glare) Full HD Display mit 1920x1080er Auflösung
*- Intel Core i7-4700MQ (4x2,4Ghz) *
- 8GB DDR3-1600 Kingston RAM
- HDMI/VGA Ausgänge
- 2x USB3.0 und 2x USB2.0 Ports
- Card Reader
- DVD/RW Laufwerk
- 1TB 2,5 Zoll HDD
*- 2x Plextor 256GB SSDs im Super RAID*( in die Serie geht beispielsweise das  Modell GE70PH-i765M21611B mit zwei 64 GByte SSDs)
- Steelseries Tastatur mit NUM Pad
- AzureWave W-LAN und Bluetooth Combi Card 
*- Killer E2200 Lan Port *
*- vergoldete Audio Ein- und Ausgänge *
*- Die Handballen Auflage sowie das Touchpad sind aus Aluminium*
- Windows 8 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Notebook Design ist schlicht und edel. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr hochwertig. Auch die Alu Handballen Auflage ist hochwertig und wird auch bei längeren Einsätzen nicht unangenehm warm.

An Board sind auch Features, die Gamer geniessen werden. Da haben wir die Killer E2200 Lan Karte, die für geringere Pings sorgt und wir haben die Steelseries Tastatur die mit den E Sportlern von Fnatec entwickelt wurde. Hierbei wanderte die Windows Taste auf die rechte Seite neben der Leertaste. Die Tastatur lässt sich beleuchten. 

Gaming-Tastatur von SteelSeries

Die Gaming-Tastatur wurde zusammen mit den Experten von SteelSeries und den Profi-Gamern des Fnatic-Teams entwickelt. Einzigartig für ein Notebook sind die Gaming-Tastenbelegung und die Anti-Ghosting-Technik für bis zu zehn Tastenanschläge gleichzeitig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Für Gamer ausgelegt*

 Der Druckpunkt, Hub und Anschlag der Tastatur wurde speziell auf die Anforderungen von Gamern optimiert. Schnellste Reaktion und ermüdungsfreies Spielen sind das Resultat.

Anti-Ghosting

Bis zu zehn Tastenanschläge können gleichzeitig ausgeführt werden. Im Spiel ermöglicht das schnelle Bewegungen und komplexe Reaktionen ohne Zeitverlust.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Tastatur ist zudem beleuchtet.
Die Beleuchtung kann wahlweise Ein- bzw. Ausgeschaltet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Unterseite befindet sich eine große Service Klappe, die sich mit 2 Schrauben lösen lässt. Hierdurch erhält man den Zugang zu den *RAMs, der HDDs*(*mSATA SSD Steckpläze, SATA III Steckplatz für 2,5 Zoll HDDs/SSDs*) und der* gesamten Kühlung*. Eine Reinigung der Kühlung ist durch diese Lösung sehr einfach. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir haben hier *2 RAM Slots*, eine maximale RAM Bestückung ist *16 GB*(*2x8GB Module*)

Rechts unten ist der Platz für eine 2,5 Zoll HDD/SSD.

Im oberen Bereich sehen wir die beiden *mSATA Steckplätze.*
Unter der linken mSATA SSD ist die *W-LAN/Bluetooth Combi Karte* verbaut. 
*
Super RAID: *
Das *Super RAID* lässt sich bequem im BIOS einrichten. Hier kann man zwischen den RAID Modi * RAID 0, RAID 1 und RAID 5* (sofern eine SSD/HDD im 2,5 Slot verbaut ist) wählen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Sample habe ich testweise mit zwei 256 GByte  mSATA-SSDs von Plextor ausgestattet, in die Serie geht beispielsweise das  Modell GE70PH-i765M21611B mit zwei 64 GByte SSDs.
Für das Review wurde das Super RAID im *RAID 0* erstellt. Die Performance gegnüber eine einzelnen SSD ist deutlich schneller. Nicht nur der Windows Start geht wesentlich schneller von statten, nein auch Programme und Anwendungen starten deutlich schneller. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht nur eine schnelle SSD/HDD Lösung ist für einen Gamer wichtig, nein auch die verbaute Grafikeinheit. 

In dem MSI GE70 Notebook wurde eine Intel *Nvidia GTX765 Mobile* mit 2GB DDR5 Speicher verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schauen wir uns die Anschlüße im Detail an.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vom Vorgänger Modell bekannten Schnellstart Tasten wurden entfernt.
Stattdessen findet man an der linken Seite nur 2 Tasten. Einmal lässt hier der Lüfter zuschalten und zum anderen lässt sich die Beleuchtung der Tastatur aktvieren und deaktivieren.

Alle Funktionen sind jedoch über die Tasten Kombination FN+F Tasten Ein- bzw. Ausschalten.

*FN Tasten Kombinationen:*

FN+F2 umschalten zwischen Monitor und externem Display
FN+F3 Touchpad deaktvieren
FN+F4 Taste P1 (frei belegbar)
FN+F5 Umschalten zwischen den Modi Eco, Office, Movie, Gaming und Eco off
FN+F6 Webcam Ein-/Ausschalten
FN+F8 W-LAN Ein-/Ausschalten (kein Symbol aufgedruckt)
FN+F9 Bluetooth Ein-/Ausschalten (kein Symbol aufgedruckt) 
FN+F10 Flugzeugmodus aktivieren
FN+F12 Notebook in den Sleep Mode versetzen  

http://tobi-tech.de/GE70Test/IMGP1241.JPG

Das Touchpad wurde für den Einsatz mit Windows 8 optimiert. Um die Gestensteuerung vollkommen zu unterstützen wurden die Tasten für linke und rechte Mausaktion in das Touchpad integriert.

http://tobi-tech.de/GE70Test/IMGP1231.JPG

Ich bin nun durch mit der Vorstellung des neuen Modells der GE Notebook Serie mit Haswell Support durch. 

Schauen wir uns den Vorgänger das MSI GE60 und den Nachfolger des GE70 im Vergleich an.
Für alle Tests war das Netzkabel eingesteckt und der Akku entfernt.
Beide Notebooks befanden sich in dem Performance Modus von Windows 8.
Auf beiden Notebooks wurde ein identisches Windows 8 Image installiert.

http://tobi-tech.de/GE70Test/GE70GE60TB.jpg

http://tobi-tech.de/GE70Test/3DMark-GE70.jpg
http://tobi-tech.de/GE70Test/3DMark-GE60.jpg


http://tobi-tech.de/GE70Test/AIDA64-VGL-BEZ.jpg
http://tobi-tech.de/GE70Test/ASSSD-VGL-BEZ.jpg
http://tobi-tech.de/GE70Test/ATTO-VGL-BEZ.jpg
http://tobi-tech.de/GE70Test/SUPERPI-VGL-BEZ.jpg


*PC Mark Vergleich:*

http://tobi-tech.de/GE70Test/PCMarkVGL.jpg

http://tobi-tech.de/GE70Test/PCMark-GE70.JPG
http://tobi-tech.de/GE70Test/PCMark-GE60.JPG

Zum Abschluss noch ein kleines Video.
Hier im Video seht  Ihr den deutlich verürzten Systemstart durch die Super RAID-Technik.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3CbRX6Bgu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Fazit:*

Neuer gleich Besser?

Ja hier stimmt es in der Tat. 
Das GE70 kann nicht nur bei der Performance der Grafikleistung zulegen, 2000 Punkte mehr als beim Vorgänger im Grafikbenchmark.
Nein auch die CPU Leistung wurde deutlich gesteigert. Die ist alleine der neunen Intel Architektur geschuldet.

Aufgrund der guten Verarbeitung und der guten Ausstattung lohnt es sich, auf die neue Serie zu warten.


----------



## Dirksen (5. Juni 2013)

Sehr schöner Test  
Ist schon abzusehen ab wann man das Schmuckstück bestellen kann?


----------



## Tobi25778 (6. Juni 2013)

Danke Dir für das Kompliment.
Die ersten Notebooks sind schon bei Notebooksbilliger.de gelistet.


----------



## Dirksen (7. Juni 2013)

Das habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber ist schon abzusehen wann diese ausgeliefert werden? 
edit: Kannst du mir etwas zur Akkulaufzeit sagen?


----------



## Tobi25778 (7. Juni 2013)

Die Auslieferung wird schon begonnen haben.
Wie üblich bei neuen Produkten ist wohl mit etwas Verzögerung zu rechnen.

Die Akku Laufzeit beträgt beim normalen Internet/Office Betrieb um die 3,5 Stunden.
Beim Gamen sind dann 1 - 1,5 Stunden das maximum.


----------



## orca113 (7. Juni 2013)

Was kostet es ca?


----------



## Tobi25778 (7. Juni 2013)

Musst Du mal bei Notebooksbilliger.de oder bei Geizhals checken.


----------



## schusch (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

überleg mir auch das Msi zuzulegen, jedoch das 15er.Wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke ca. aus?Also ich brauche keine genauen dbwerte(nehm ich aber auch ; D) nur so ca..ob der Lüfter immer wieder mal nervig aufdreht oder nicht und wielaut er eben ist nach 20-30mins spielen, ob das hne Kopfhörer kein Problem ist oder obman das dann schon merkt.


----------



## Tobi25778 (20. Juni 2013)

Ich persönlich finde den Lüfter recht angenehm.
Gerade im Office Bereich kaum hörbar leicht säuselnd.

Unter Volllast wird es dann doch schon etws lauter, aber für mein Befinden nicht störend.


----------



## ascarto (22. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Test!
Ich habe ihn mir gerade bestellt, da ich sowieso ein Laptop für die Lehre brauche.
Mit dem Budget von 1200 Euro hat das auch gerade schön gepasst.


----------



## Tobi25778 (23. Juni 2013)

Freut mich zu lesen, dass Dir meine Review gefällt und als Kaufanregung diente.
Viel Spaß mit dem Noebook....


----------

